# Cotswold Offers Wonder Wipes Disposable Shop Towels



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Wonder Wipes from Cotswold Industries, a leading manufacturer of nonwoven wet-laid stabilizers, are designed for a wide range of miscellaneous cleaning jobs around the shop. They are less expensive than paper towels as well as stronger and more absorbent. Use Wonder Wipes to wipe up spills and stains, wipe down equipment and screens, clean glass and counters, and to dry off wet or sticky hands. 

Wonder Wipes measure 10 by 15 inches and come in handy packs of 100 sheets. They are super soft so they will not scratch metal or other surfaces nor be abrasive against the skin. 

For more information, call Cotswold Industries at (877) 309-3553; fax (212) 545-0603 or
email: [email protected].


----------

